# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Kush eshte Korcaprincess19?

## korcaprincess

pershendetje te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje: 
vendosa edhe une me ne fund te bej nje prezantim te dyte tek ky forum, pasi prezantimin e pare e kam bere kohe perpara ,kur sapo isha bere anetare e ketij forumi.
me quajne gerta, jam 20 vjec, dhe jam me origjine nga korca, por banoj ne detroit ,michigan prej 4 vjetesh. ketu studjoj ne nje kolegj per degen psikologji. se shpejti do transferohem ne nje nga universitet e detroitit. hobi im me i madh eshte muzika. kam qene ,jam dhe besoj se gjithmone do jem shume e apasionuar mbas muzikes. ne shqiperi 8 vjet kam qene tek shkolla e muzikes per violine dhe piano, dhe ndoshta kjo e ka ngulur akoma me shume ne zemren time pasionin per muziken. me pelqen shume te kendoj, te kercej dhe te shkruaj poezi. me pelqejne gjithashtu edhe gjuhet e huaja. me mungon shume vendi im, dhe sidomos qyteti im, korca, dhe shpresoj qe se shpejti te kem mundesi te rikthehem ne shqiperi. ok kaq per tani. neqoftese keni ndonje pyetje tjeter ju lutem mos hezitoni te pyesni.  :buzeqeshje: 
GERTA

----------


## korcaprincess

ja dhe nje foto tjeter. une jam vajza me fustanin e kuq

----------


## korcaprincess

ketu kam dale me kusheriren time KRISLI qe e dua shume  :buzeqeshje:  isn't she adorable ?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## korcaprincess

ja dhe fotoja e fundit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Sa per te gjate s'ta qakam hallin se qenke fyell i gjate si puna ime  :buzeqeshje:  Me pelqen thjeshtesia tende dhe per kete te pergezoj. Konsideratat e tjera i kam shprehur me kohe se ke muaj ne forum. 

Kalofsh mire Gerta, 

kuqja.

----------


## malli

Dhe une kam pasur shume depulese si vajze per ty , tani qe te pashe ne fotografi  te duket sikur e njeh personin me mire.
te uroj suksese ne jete dhe tu plotesofshin deshirat
Nga Malli!!!!

----------


## korcaprincess

faleminderit per pershendetjen kuqe. je shume e mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## korcaprincess

> _Postuar më parë nga malli_ 
> *Dhe une kam pasur shume depulese si vajze per ty , tani qe te pashe ne fotografi  te duket sikur e njeh personin me mire.
> te uroj suksese ne jete dhe tu plotesofshin deshirat
> Nga Malli!!!!*


malli shume faleminderit zemer. edhe mua me kane pelqyer gjithmone mendimet e tua ne forum dhe me dukesh vajze persembari. si shpirt je,te puc fort  :shkelje syri: 
me respekt
gerta

----------


## BlEdIi

Hey Gerta pershendetje!Je nje nga antaret qe une personalisht gezoi respekt te vecant dhe kjo qendron per faktin sepse je e cilter dhe shume e dashur me njerzit.
Te uroi sa me shume fat dhe mbaresi ne jete Gerta!

Psss: Ju po beni prezantimin e dyte kurse une akoma nuk kam bere te parin...jam si i vonshem une loool!

Bledi

----------


## korcaprincess

> _Postuar më parë nga BlEdIi_ 
> *Hey Gerta pershendetje!Je nje nga antaret qe une personalisht gezoi respekt te vecant dhe kjo qendron per faktin sepse je e cilter dhe shume e dashur me njerzit.
> Te uroi sa me shume fat dhe mbaresi ne jete Gerta!
> 
> Psss: Ju po beni prezantimin e dyte kurse une akoma nuk kam bere te parin...jam si i vonshem une loool!
> 
> Bledi*


bledi respekti eshte reciprok  :buzeqeshje:  faleminderit per gjithcka qe kishe thene per mua. 
p.s. beje edhe ti bledi ate prezantimin se mezi po e presim . nuk ka gje qe je pak i vonuar, me mire vone se kurre apo jo ?  :shkelje syri:  te pershendes
gerta

----------


## Ryder

Hey yllo  :shkelje syri:  qeke prezantu ti? Sa gati ta kisha harruar fetyren nga prezantimi i pare. Ur as sweet looking as u sound  :shkelje syri: 

Qenke rritur nja 30 cm me duket apo no?  :ngerdheshje: 
Big kiss edhe na trego kur t'ja nisi shi! lol

----------


## korcaprincess

Hey yllo qeke prezantu ti? Sa gati ta kisha harruar fetyren nga prezantimi i pare. Ur as sweet looking as u sound 
Qenke rritur nja 30 cm me duket apo no? 
Big kiss edhe na trego kur t'ja nisi shi! lol 

wow kush me paska pershendetur!
aryan faleminderit shume per pershendetjen gjithashtu edhe per komplimentin, i think u're totally sweet also  :shkelje syri: 
p.s. pse s'thua ti, shyqyr qe vendosa te beja prezantimin e dyte une, se ti se shpejti jo vetem do me kishe harruar fytyren por do kishe harruar qe ekzistoja lol  :buzeqeshje: 
jo mor jo nuk jam rritur po aq kam qene lol
te pershendes aryani  :buzeqeshje: 
gerta

----------


## YllBote

he mi gerta .. te rafte pika moj... si ste pashe une ty atje... do te kisha shume deshire te takoja.. pasi me dukesh shume vajze e mire, e zgjuar, dhe shume sweet  :buzeqeshje: ... dhe mendimi qe kemi qene te dyja ne nje mbremje, dhe perballe me njera tjetren dhe ste kam njohur... me vjen shume keq  :i ngrysur: .. nejse se takohemi ne ndonje festival tjeter qe do behet ketej  :perqeshje: .. te pershendes une.. muahz

----------


## Kiki

Gerta tani duhet ta nderosh ate nr te nick name yt ne 20.....
pershndetje Kiki

----------


## StterollA

Gerta vec po te pershendes, se per mirseardhje s'kam si ta them. Te keni te shtepise  :buzeqeshje: 

Dhe kujdes me cunat.. se jane te 'poshter' ... lol (j/k)

----------


## korcaprincess

yllbote ska gje moj zemer se jam e sigurt qe do na bjere rasti te takohemi se shpejti  :shkelje syri:  faleminderit dhe per pershendetjen 
kiki edhe ty gjithashtu faleminderit per pershendetjen, ke te drejte per numrin, duhet nderruar  :shkelje syri: 
stterolla, faleminderit edhe ty per postin tek tema ime. ate keshillen tende veth ne vesh une  :shkelje syri:  lol
GERTA

----------


## shkodrane82

Gerta te pershendes edhe une , je shume e mire . Suksese kudo ne jete sidomos ne shkolle . Fotot ishin nice , por me shume me pelqeu ajo e para fare . byeeeeee Muahhhh

----------


## korcaprincess

flavia faleminderit per pershendetjen, edhe ti je shume e mire  :buzeqeshje: 
me respekt
gerta

----------


## gazi

pershendetje edhe nga une,
dukesh bukur

----------


## Goc^e_mir

Te pershendes edhe un Gerta!
Urime per degen se me pelqen shume,u befsh nje psikologe sa me e mire!
Suksese dhe fat pac kudo!

----------

